# Chit Chat/ X Member's Photos Thread



## guppyart

hey people why don't we post pics of what we look like and add a message about yourself. This is so that everyone doesn't mix up who you are it will be fun I will start.
I love keeping fish and playing basketball-gardening-drawing and painting and just hanging out with my friends.and I am 6,7" no jokes


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ha ha, guppiart, I've seen you already 
You're beautiful, Celeste! 
 Dave, I couldn't see the pic...
__________
So it's my turn 
Ver very little beside my dog  sorry it's so blurry









Recently! Me (taken by my webcam)









And doin' some Karate


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

You're great mlefev...
Hey MiSo, the link seems to be messed up!


----------



## Ownager2004

looking sharp guys and gals 

Ill post a picture next week when I get my new camera phone. I lost my old phone to a water change jug after a night at the bars... lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Wow, does everything go this way in Maine?


----------



## fishfreaks

Fish Doc, you look like my friend Reynold!


----------



## Lydia

hey max: what kind of karate do you take? i take tang soo do...its a korean martial art...

i dont have a pic but im 5' 8" brown hair brown eyes and i like doing tang soo do, playing basketball, playing ping pong, working out at a gym, gardening, and playing the piano

nice pic mrmoby...lol


----------



## Celeste

bah! lucky! i want to take a martial art....probably some Kendo, cause i LOVE swords.....hehehe ^_^


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I took Karate KATA, performance branch of Karate... and I took some KUMITE (Combat) too... but I quit doing Karate now, it's too violent and the teacher is a lil' abnormal... However, I love this sport! 


> Fish Doc, you look like my friend Reynold!


I can't see his photo?


----------



## mrmoby

D'oh!!.......


----------



## Osiris

Lexus, great lookin car and horse, is that your car??


----------



## Lexus

Yes, the horse is mine, the honda civic is my old car and the mustang (on my webpage) is my new car.


----------



## Osiris

hmmmm if i look hard enoiugh i can see a mustang in my saturn lol


----------



## Lydia

lol

i have a truck that i really like, but that is one awesome mustang


----------



## fish_doc

Maxpayne try this link

http://www.aworldoffish.com/forumphotos/I.jpg

Mrmoby please dont grab that cactus if your gravity boots give out.

Fishfreeks I guess I dont mind looking like someone else as long as there a friend. That means there cool.


----------



## shev

holy moly thats a large filter.


----------



## fish_doc

The amazing thing is there are over 20 of them in that room alone.








http://www.aworldoffish.com/forumphotos/filter_system.jpg
http://www.aworldoffish.com/forumphotos/filter_system.jpg


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Can't still  Sorry fish_doc! Well I think I figure out the problem. This's also something that prevents me logging in your site. Probably, some Vietnamese ISP'd ban some non-Vietnamese IPs. I just know that, me not very good in such stuff. Any idea?


----------



## mrmoby

Boy.......that Mustang will be much better in the snow!*w*....*lol*


----------



## Lydia

:lol: ...........lmao


----------



## Lydia

Celeste said:


> bah! lucky! i want to take a martial art....probably some Kendo, cause i LOVE swords.....hehehe ^_^



lol....its alot of fun and it comes in handy sometimes....whats funny is when guys try to impress me by saying they could kick someones butt or that they take karate and stuff like that...or the really drunk guys that get mad at me and say theyll beat me up....they usually quite bugging me once i tell them i take karate, lol....there is a down side, though....sometimes it makes people not want to talk to you because you take karate and they are afraid of you.....and when you are in your uniform people usually make stupid remarks and tell you not to beat them up.... :roll:


----------



## osteoporoosi

What a fun idea, I'm always mixing up nicknames here.
MaxPayne: I took shukokai karate, until my injury started picking mee too much. And Lydia: you can tell the braggers that karate artists are not allowed to use their skills except if their life gets endangered!

Here's a pic from my trip to Texas and Georgia summer 2004:

http://irc-galleria.net/view.php?nick=osteoporoosi&image_id=6323302


Nowdays my hobbies are nature,aquariums, jogging, sewing and drawing.


----------



## MiSo

guppyart said:


> hey is that a fuji finepix 300 camera and all you ladies are looking good.


its a fiju finepix for sure, but dont know the model. 
its my gf's camera.

ps, thanks for the link


----------



## Shaggy

Geesh!! We have some good looking people on this board, especially the Girls!! 

I will make this a stick thread. This will be our offical memeber photo thread..


----------



## Shaggy

Lexus said:


> Good ole me
> more at http://photos.yahoo.com/kklexus_23


Just wanted to let you know Lexus, your boyfriend/Husband is one lucky guy..


----------



## Lydia

osteoporoosi said:


> And Lydia: you can tell the braggers that karate artists are not allowed to use their skills except if their life gets endangered!
> 
> 
> 
> thats true....sometimes i tell them and sometimes it isnt worth the trouble, lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Osiris

you know i see lots of girls into fish here, yet when i go to auctions/swap meets, all i see is guys with g/f taggin along, come on, get to the swap girls!


----------



## Lexus

Shaggy said:


> Just wanted to let you know Lexus, your boyfriend/Husband is one lucky guy..


honey I'm only 19! the guy pictured with me (prom, snowball) is no longer my boyfriend but I do have a new boyfriend  I dont see how hes lucky, more like cursed!


----------



## Osiris

LMAO, i heard about them girls up by u Lexus, they wild ones! i think we have the evil ones down here in madtown, lol


----------



## Pareeeee

oh dear. well. time for me to upload more pics! not like I dont have many to choose from, I really should put a few thousand of my photos on cd in case my comp ever crashes...

well i already have this pic somewhere on the forums but here it is again.








^my 33 gallon FW planted tank.









^a pic of me and one of my fav types of dogs - a Great Dane. He was boarding in the kennels at the Vet Clinic where I work.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Wow, people from this board are very cool I mean hot


----------



## Celeste

oh! great dane! pretty! someday when i have enough room and a back yard, i want to have a whole herd of dogs.....Irish Wolfhound, Great Dane, Rottweiler, Pitt Bull, Bull Terrier......i like the dogs that are always given a bad rep. it's not the dogs fault people are stupid and raised them to be agressive and attack anything that moves.


----------



## MyraVan

It's really great to hear what people are into, besides fishkeeping!

As for me, I've always loved growing houseplants, especially cacti and succulents, and up until last autumn my main hobby (other than being a mom!) was bicycles. I have something like 7 bikes in the garage, of all sorts (a full-suspension mountain bike, to a folding bike with 3-speed hub gears). I've gotten really into geometry, and have thought seriously about why women often find it difficult to find a bike that fits them right. I still ride a bike every weekday (to and from work) and usually go out for a ride with the club on Sundays. I no longer have any time for bike maintenance, which I really enjoy doing (especially building wheels), nor do I hang around cycling newsgroups as I used to, but at least I'm still riding.


----------



## Pareeeee

same here celeste. i am thinking of becoming a dog breeder - maybe either Great Danes or Dobermans, not sure which ones


----------



## fish_doc

Gotta love progress.  Walmart tore down a theater that was only about 8 yrs old here to build. On the other side of town they built a bigger on leaving the old one standing on the edge of their own parking lot. We now have 3 superwalmarts and 1 empty walmart in town.


----------



## mrmoby

yup.....this Walfart is right across from the old one, which still sits vacant. Afurther indicator of the absurdity of it all, the spot I am standing on is now home to Lowe's, with Home Depot directly across the street. How much of this fecal matter do we really need?


----------



## fish_doc

At least there will be alot of big empty buildings for us all to live in once we are all out of work and homeless because our jobs have gone overseas.


----------



## fishfreaks

fish_doc said:


> At least there will be alot of big empty buildings for us all to live in once we are all out of work and homeless because our jobs have gone overseas.


You've got a point there


----------



## euRasian32

Speaking of Wal ____, Here in VA, a Wal ____ was actually going to tear down one of George Washingtons' childhood homes... the county denied the request, and Wal ____ had the nerve to petition the denial. They lost, and had to build it on the other side of the highway. I've been ANTI ever since.


----------



## mrmoby

They don't care....they are the saviours of America!!!


----------



## Pareeeee

oh, was this a thread about walmart?

i thought it was a photo thread.

my bad.

lol


----------



## Beerleader

Hey FishDoc just a quick question since I saw your pic at Shedd Aquarium one of the best places I've ever visited might I say...you are very lucky to work there! WOW I loved it. My question is exactly how large is the tank as you enter the building?? it has sharks etc..and is very huge, just wondering exactly how big it is and what all it houses? thanks!


----------



## ALFA WOLF

ill post me picture when i get a new scanner and a new camera.


----------



## fish_doc

Beerleader said:


> ...you are very lucky to work there!


I would love to work there, I was just lucky enough to get a behind the scenes unguided tour. I did suprise several of the employees with my insight. I even had one of the docs there tell me I had given him a few ideas for future projects and brought insight on some things he had not really thought to deeply on before. And it was not in a sarcastic way. We talked for over a hour and I learned many things in return.


----------



## shev

heh, and in the pic you are wearing clothes that an employee may wear.


----------



## fish_doc

Going in with the proper disguise is the key to any sucessful operation. 

Actually they had a members after hours event and if you had a season pass you were invited.


----------



## fish_doc

By the way that tank in the entrance is a 90,000 gallon tank that was one of the first multispecies exhibits in the world


----------



## shev

this emoticon says it all

:shock:


----------



## Ownager2004

ugh my camera phone only takes 640x480 resolution pictures.. they are pretty horrible.. Hopefully you guys can handle the suspense until i get a good pic


----------



## ALFA WOLF

lol were so overjoyed.


----------



## fishfreaks

dont feel bad guys! i dont have one either, id rather be the one behind the camera taking pictures, not the one in front of the camera getting their picture taken! haha i will make a sacrafice for you guys though.


----------



## fishfreaks

here we go. the first pic if of our dog tubby (yes she i part of the family she acts just like a baby!) the middle one is me on the right, my sister on the left, and the last one is tony in his work gear and tubby


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol it scares me at first when I hit Alt+Tab from the other windows... the mid is cool!
Well btw, fishfreaks, we're moving to another server, i'll tell you when we're done... 
Thanks...
Keep on posting, I want to know about w\everyone!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Mr Dave, I got your photo now he he beyond my imagination...


----------



## fish_doc

Oh no, Now I can be spotted in a crowded room. Time to move to a bigger city.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ha ha, you know fish_doc, I used to imagine you as an old guy wearing glasses... with a very spooky look


----------



## fish_doc

Actually I have contacts. I have glasses I wear once in a while when my OLD EYES need a break LOL


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I used to have contacts... But kind lazy and at the end of the days, my eyes turn very sticky :S so I quit... and back these heavy stuff.


----------



## fishboy

maxpayne Ihp: didn't you say your betta is named fish_doc in your journal? Why name a fish after a someone you thought was a spooky old guy?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Yes, he (Mr Dave) was nice and cool after all! And that was just my guess


----------



## Lydia

do you have a brittish accent? lol

your angel fish is pretty!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool Jonno... I dun think you come here for ad...so welcome and enjoy your stay


----------



## Jonno

well i never thought that i had a british accent until i sopke to some amercians who said i did so i dnt rlly knw


----------



## Lydia

lol i know what you mean...im sure you must have an accent if you have lived there for any amount of time


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool!
Hey I have a sense of deja vu when I look at your avatar


----------



## h_sheltie

It does don't it...lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool, baby_Baby
So h_sheltie... you picked/did the avatar on porpose rite? ho ho


----------



## h_sheltie

No, I just saw it on the internet and thought it looked better than what I had. I didn't notice it until now. Here's an old pic without me smiling.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/h_sheltie/mirror1.jpg


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ouch ... that's special, happy birthday too! Dude! ha ha ha nice...
Happy happy


----------



## shev

> or i have to bend down cuz I'm so tall. I have to literally bend down to give my mom a hug.


how tall would that be?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

she's 5 feet and 10 inches
That's awsome... I'm as tall as her cheeks...


----------



## shev

thats pretty tall for her age.


----------



## Lexus

ya im 19 and 5' 10"


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

You guys Western stereotype is high


----------



## h_sheltie

Wow..ur pretty tall then. I'm 6'1 and im 16.


----------



## Arlene

*My Pic*

Dont know if the pic worked but here goes. Its a bit big sorry i couldnt resize it.


----------



## fishfreaks

im 18 and 6 ft. i was always the tallest one in school until my junior year in hs.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> cuz all the dudes are shorter than you


I'm only 10 cm shorter than you, is it a real problem... lol jk 

Cool, Arlene


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

YEan neither am I no matter it's 1 inch higher or lower


----------



## fish_doc

Arliene, You look a bit like Danica Patrick the Indy car driver. Can I have your autograph?


----------



## Arlene

Ha Ha Well i dunno the person you are reffering to but i hope shes pretty lol...but yeah sure i will sell you my autograph for a fair price lol. I am another tall one at just over 5 11 and i used to get the nickname eel..charming huh 
I just did a search for danica and wow thanx fish doc you were very generous with your compliment thanx.


----------



## Lydia

i used to have the nickname spider and then ferret....yeah it was very sweet....NOT! lol


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> i have like 300 nicknames because i'm tall. lets see...bigfoot, jolly green giant, biggie sized, walking stick, hey tall person move i can't see.
> the list goes on and on and on. Its hard going to the movies, because the people behind me will be complaining that they can't see the screen and stuff.


how tall are you baby_baby just wondering cause I am 6,7" and I like meeting tall people. that have the same problems as me like move your blocking the veiw or people hiding behind me its really annoying


----------



## Pareeeee

now i feel short at 5' 5 1/2"


----------



## fishfreaks

probably cooler down there then it is up here :lol:


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> i'm 13 years old and i'm 5'10/ i don't see why it bothers people, unless they're really short


hey let the short people fight it out we tall people will rule the world. Just look at the NBA most players are over 6 feet and higher yao ming is 7,6" the guys have nicknamed me yao ming cause I am tall and look like him.
no I bet it would be cool to be short cause then I wouldn't walk into doorways and stuff like that.


----------



## Lydia

it would be nice to be short so that you could find pants that are long enough without having to pay exhorbitant prices!


----------



## guppyart

ya I hit my head going down the stairs in my house. Some of my basement roof is so low I can walk into it and break my nose and maybe a few teeth.
and buying pants would be so easy if I was short, try finding a 34-32 waist and 36-38 inseam not very easy and comfortable and cheap don't go together


----------



## Lydia

arizona jean co makes good ones too, if you like their style....ive found some at old navy too


----------



## baby~doll

not a very good picture... but this is me [[ill find a better one later]]


----------



## baby~doll

yeah... i cant find any other good ones


----------



## Lexus

Dont see it


----------



## fish_doc

baby~doll said:


> yeah... i cant find any other good ones


cmon you guys. With your looks you cant take a bad picture


----------



## Lydia

i hope you arent saying the guys are good looking right? jk fish_doc

baby_baby: i cant see your pic...is it not working right or can i just not see it because of the salad on my screen? :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks

haha you guys are funny :-D


----------



## fish_doc

Lydia said:


> i hope you arent saying the guys are good looking right? jk fish_doc


Im going by what my wife tells me on that. But I personally am talking about the gals. Im beginning to think I am the scarest one on here.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

LOL @ fish_doc and Lydia.... ha ha ha


----------



## guppyart

you look really pretty baby_baby


----------



## Brad

Oh snap!!! Get some e-love going on here with the kiddos!


----------



## baby~doll

i wanted to spit something on the screen just for fun... but im not eating anything! oh well... maybe later

but yes i agree... baby_baby youre pretty


----------



## guppyart

Brad said:


> Oh snap!!! Get some e-love going on here with the kiddos!


you have a sad sad mind.
And other people think she is pretty also, I like to pay complements and be a gentleman to all ladies


----------



## Brad

Wow dude, chill out. Take a joke.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> you look really pretty baby_baby


Oh better sell the original photo of hers! Contact me he he jk


----------



## baby~doll

heehee... thats funny ^ (pssst... i think they are fighting over her  im just kidding)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Then let me open an auction ha ha


----------



## Lexus

Ha At first with that paper in the way I thought you were naked, oh my!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Lexus said:


> Ha At first with that paper in the way I thought you were naked, oh my!


Then at least 1 member will be banned


----------



## fishfreaks

you guys are nuts, hahaha :chair: :wink:


----------



## Lydia

guppyart said:


> you have a sad sad mind.
> And other people think she is pretty also, I like to pay complements and be a gentleman to all ladies



guppyart: you gotta watch out for him....he jokes about everything....im not saying its a bad thing, just dont take what he says seriously


----------



## Lydia

Baby_Baby said:


> yay!!! thank you so much!!!!! LYDIA: DON'T SPILL THE SALAD ON MY FACE



too late!!!! jk... :lol:

baby~doll....i think they are, lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> guppyart: you gotta watch out for him....he jokes about everything....im not saying its a bad thing, just dont take what he says seriously


Yup! Better watch out this dude... ha ha jk just


----------



## flynngriff

Man... Where were these good looking girls when I was a teenager?

Oh yeah, they were just being born... I feel so old!

-Flynn


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol so I'm at a rite time rite?


----------



## flynngriff

Yup! Lucky you...


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> guppyart: you gotta watch out for him....he jokes about everything....im not saying its a bad thing, just dont take what he says seriously


you also might want to watch out for lydia she is a mean one very spiteful and easily angered. And she can't figure out who is a boy or girl.
I would put just kidding smiley faces in but we don't have those anymore


----------



## Brad




----------



## guppyart

nice car pic in signature brad I like it a lot.
and the cat pic reminded me of someone else.


----------



## Brad

Thanks, It's my baby =D


----------



## Lydia

guppyart: 

baby_baby:


----------



## guppyart

ya the seal is cute.
and don't be sad I was just kidding, I was being spiteful and mean will you forgive me?


----------



## fish_doc

Dont worry flynngriff I was in school when you were born. But dont tell the youngens here. They will dis-own us and think us uncool. Shhhhh.


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> Dont worry flynngriff I was in school when you were born. But dont tell the youngens here. They will dis-own us and think us uncool. Shhhhh.


I think your cool does that count and I am young I think


----------



## fish_doc

DOH, How did the news get out? The Media in Canada must have incredible connections. Getting news like that out so quick. 

Thanks


----------



## flynngriff

We're not old... We're _experienced_!

And we know a lot about fish, too...

-Flynn


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> DOH, How did the news get out? The Media in Canada must have incredible connections. Getting news like that out so quick.
> 
> Thanks


yep we have sneeky ninja reporters they see all and hear all.


----------



## Brad

Are you old guys like flirting with the youngins'?


----------



## fishfreaks

Brad said:


> Are you old guys like flirting with the youngins'?


fish doc? no way!!


----------



## Brad

Anytime ~_^


----------



## fishfreaks

by the way you guys are totally off topic (i tried the icon but it dont work for me)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

So all come from Baby_Baby's smile picture rite? Ouch! That summoned all the youngins and the old pals. Sorry for say "old" ouch ouch! Baby_Baby better give me your mom's picture rather than yours  jk jk...
Chilll fishfreaks... some will come with photos soon. Since then this topic is really popular


----------



## Lydia

Brad said:


> Are you old guys like flirting with the youngins'?


 :shock: :shock: 

thanks alot brad


----------



## fish_doc

Baby_Baby said:


> i love making fun of oldsters! ha ha. JK. nah, you guys are cool as long as you don't say "groovy" or "far out" you'll be okay


YEA IM HIP. 

And no Im not flirting. I tease everyone who gives me the chance. But I do start out nice build a few friend credits before cashing them in. LOL


----------



## Lydia

lol fish_doc


----------



## flynngriff

Well, here's me. These are photos from a Live Action Role-playing Game... Yeah, it's like Dungeons and Dragons, but we get 100 people together and go camping for the weekend and beat the snot out of each other with padded swords.

I just realized I don't have any "normal" photos!

I don't have webspace to put them on, so I attached them to this post... Hope it works.

-Flynn


----------



## fish_doc

Do you go renaissance fares or are these your typical around the house cloths?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Wow, neat! But I have this...








Prggggggg..............!


----------



## guppyart

those are wicked pics man I wish I could join you an dbeat each other up it looks so fun


----------



## fishfreaks

haha its ok guys chill, i was just jokin


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol you made me and flynngriff post some thing ahh on-topic ha ha...


----------



## Lydia

lol fish_doc

flynn: you look kinda like tim mcgraw!


----------



## flynngriff

Heh... Yeah, I go to Renaissance Fairs and such. That's about the only place to get the clothes... Well, my friends and I make some of them too.

I made the armor and weapons, though. You pick up some pretty interesting skills as a Larper. I've been leatherworking for 10 years or so, and make armor, belts, pouches, and even boots (those didn't come out too good, though).


Larping is a heck of a lot of fun... Even though I'm an "oldster", I'm still a big kid...


-Flynn

Oh, I found another photo... Here's what I look like when I'm working.


----------



## fishboy

Baby_Baby said:


> i'm 13 years old and i'm 5'10/ i don't see why it bothers people, unless they're really short


Baby_Baby: Wow I'm your age and only 5'7"! I feal short even though i'm considered tall . I hate getting taller. I've already outgrow like all my clothes in like 6 monthes. One year i grew 5 inches

Maxpayne ihp:Whats up with the gun?


----------



## Brad

I'm 16 and I think I am like 5'11.5 or 6' I dunno.. My friend Sarah (baby~doll) is like taller than me yet younger by a few months. Makes me jealus =[ But if I were any taller, my car would because a hassle to get and out of, lol ^_^


----------



## baby~doll

yes brad... i am tall .. GOSH! you dont have to make such a big deal outta it 
lol... atleast my boyfriend is taller then me!!!! YAY!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Baby_Baby said:


> LOVE THE GUN, maxpayne! awesome!!!! ha ha ha. I hate to tell you this flynn, but i agree with lydia.........you look like tim mcgraw. hey, next time, take a pic of yourslef in a cowboy hat next to some blonde chick. then we can say you really look like TM. ha ha lol.
> Um ya fishboy, you are very lucky to be short, cuz um ya a lot of people are mean to me cuz i'm always blocking someone's view or something! its like, GET A CHAIR, STAND ON IT, AND LEAVE ME ALONE! gosh!


lol tahtnsk...some are against it so I'll remove soon
Oh my God... now my fans can spot me out! They are gonna spam FF with off-topic stuff like what we've been doing, Baby! Ouch!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

flynngriff, you have a charming look! Don't worrry about age!


----------



## fish_doc

Flynngriff -Yea I dont dress up for them but Ive been to a Renaissance Fair somewhere in Penn. and I have also been to the Medieval times in chicago. Its a nice change of pace once in awhile. 

Maxpayne - don't point that thing at me. Sorry Im a big boy and I wont cry so you will have to find another way to scare me. LOL Make sure you leave that at home when you come on over here or the airline will have a new toy.


----------



## flynngriff

The airline wouldn't just have a toy, they'd arrest him to!

Tim McGraw, huh? Well, I'm not a fan, so I'll just say he looks a little like me, instead of me looking like him...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> Make sure you leave that at home when you come on over here or the airline will have a new toy.



Thanks dude... ha ha
I used to put it in my bag whenever I walk out of the home. Ouch one day at school, as I was looking for the pen case and ouch! The gun was in! Lucky that schools dun have the weapon tracking machines like in the American embassy Phew! 
Rite, flynngriff lol


----------



## fishfreaks

haha, i hope everyone knows guns are bad


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Should I laugh or cry? 
Hmmmm wait a min... Yahoo! got another fan!


----------



## mlefev

fishboy said:


> Baby_Baby: Wow I'm your age and only 5'7"! I feal short even though i'm considered tall . I hate getting taller. I've already outgrow like all my clothes in like 6 monthes. One year i grew 5 inches
> 
> Maxpayne ihp:Whats up with the gun?


Eep! Now I really feel short...a towering 5'3" here. I love all the pics posted here, it was a great idea. I've been so busy moving I forgot to come in here and see what was going on.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Oh... very glad to see you again


----------



## mlefev

Thanks  I'm moving about 11 hours away from where I live now, and have been trying to get everything ready for weeks. By the end of July I should be all settled in, and back in here a lot more often. Hopefully when I get in there I'll be able to get my poor tank set up in a permanent spot...my fish are going to hate me for transporting them that far.


----------



## mrmoby

Wow...most people move to Kollyfonia. not away. Did Ahhnold scare you away?*lol*


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

[email protected] but the prices are high anyway rite?


----------



## mlefev

Baby_Baby said:


> oh....uh.....i feel like a giant now......hey hope everthing goes good with the move :mrgreen:


Hehe, I blame all the shortness on my dad's family. My Aunt is 4'8' so at least I'm taller than someone. And Thanks, I hope the move goes well too.


----------



## mlefev

mrmoby said:


> Wow...most people move to Kollyfonia. not away. Did Ahhnold scare you away?*lol*



LOL no, I'm moving to San Diego. Not scared too badly yet.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Hmm I'm not tall myself... I think my height has stopped increasing for now. I'm 17 and the height is just the same as it was last year...


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> being tall is so fun. hee hee.


yes it is plus if you want to be annoying you remind people of there bald spots.


----------



## Beerleader

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/AmanMonAshbar.jpg
This is a pic of me and my 2 best girls from the bar we worked in, I'm on the right.

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/stacAshElRick.jpg
This is a pic of my fiance, me, and 2 other friends on my bday, me and the girl have the exact same bday, same day, same year!

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/RickAsh1.jpg
This is a pic of me and my fiance at the bar having a few drinks  

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/Rickybaby.jpg
This is my fiance driving in the car hehe


http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/Bigboy.jpg
This is my first cat, got him as a baby at the local humane society, he's great!

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/colorframe.jpg
This is my persian! She's also very very sweet!


http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/StacAshKara.jpg
This a pic at the end of the party(kid rocks after concert party) lol we are a bit toasted, at least the girl in the pink is! lol

I hope these work


----------



## Beerleader

And Max I love the gun whether others do or not. We are gun collectors so I enjoyed it hehe


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Oh cool, beerleader now I understand your name... so you're a girl (very beautiful ). He he living in Vietnam makes me think that every fish-keeper is a guy. lol forgive me. Cool pics! Thanks for the comments


----------



## Beerleader

LOL I think everyone thought I was a man haha  Its ok the name does sound manlike I guess due to beer, but it means bartender/cheerleader combo something like that hehehe Anyway thanks for the comments and glad you liked the pics


----------



## guppyart

Beerleader said:


> LOL I think everyone thought I was a man haha  Its ok the name does sound manlike I guess due to beer, but it means bartender/cheerleader combo something like that hehehe Anyway thanks for the comments and glad you liked the pics


ya cause I just thought it was some guy that could drink a lot of beer.
and I hope you and your fiance have a very good life together


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Hey Beerleader, I just noticed that you really look like Baby_Baby's siter!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I wonder you and your sister aren't really alike....


----------



## Beerleader

guppyart said:


> ya cause I just thought it was some guy that could drink a lot of beer.
> and I hope you and your fiance have a very good life together


LOL thats hilarious and thanks I am sure we will


----------



## Beerleader

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Hey Beerleader, I just noticed that you really look like Baby_Baby's siter!


Really thats cool I hope hehe  Cause baby's really cute


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> my sisters don't like me.


thats got to suck


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> Really thats cool I hope hehe  Cause baby's really cute


Well yea you and a sister of Baby look really great.
Whispering: The other one (she has 2 sisters) of baby is not really like Baby so not "The youngest, the sweetest" but "The oldest, the saltiest" >> TheOldSalt.
Lol jk sorry OldSalt. Sorry baby, 3 of you are really pretty.


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> ha ha
> um......my sisters don't like me too much. they used to, but not anymore. oh well, they think i'm too shy and stupid....oh well, who needs them when you have friends like guppyart who threaten to pund you into a million pieces, huh?


yep being how I most likely would get beat up one day for trying defending my friends max and baby they are always getting into fights tisk tisk.


----------



## guppyart

guppyart said:


> yep being how I most likely would get beat up one day for trying defending my friends max and baby they are always getting into fights tisk tisk.


its always max and his gun or baby and her spiteful tongue.
JK


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> HEY! WATCH IT!!!!!!! MWAH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA..........whisper:ha ha they know nothing of our world domination plan......heh heh....yet


oh but you slipped up and told both max and me now we will join you in taking over the world I so call canada as mine to rule over. I will turn voncouver into a giant fish aquarium


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol beerleader, her sisters are PRETTY.... Hmmm waht should I comment about Baby_Baby herself... Hmmmm


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Oh I just want to go to the states safe and sound...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

neither give my truely, coming-from-my-heart comments hee hee... better have you guess


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I'm inoccent... better let guppyart continue with you, Baby


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I have the gun, I make the rules 
Well... better stoip for other members' photos


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> but you're the one with the gun!!!!!! aaaaahhhhhhh, i'm the communicator and guppyart........uh........well he can be the body guard or something cuz he's so tall.......ha ha ha ha........the plan is working perfectly.......mwah ha ha ha ha ha ha.....*cough.....cough*.............they'll never know!!!!! ha ha ha


awsome I am a body gaurd. Do I get paid good wages.


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> um.....sure why not? mwah ha ha ha


don't you have the problem of guys falling in love with you cause of your laugh.


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> um....i guess.....maybe thats why my bf cheated on me......


why don't you just find a way to get revenge on him.


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> ha ha. I'm 5'10 and I am gonna be a model and make millions, I can't think of a better way


your pretty enough to be a model.
and that revenge would be fun.


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> hee hee. REVENGE. ha ha


revenge is sweet I love it.


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> uh.....sometimes


good point


----------



## guppyart

WARNING WEAK OF STOMACH AND HEART SHOULDN"T LOOK AT THE PICS OF ME.
here is an update of what I look like right now.
don't die if you look at them
















don't die if you look at them


----------



## fishfreaks

haha calm down baby baby looks like weve got a match here guys! btw you have 666 posts


----------



## guppyart

fishfreaks said:


> haha calm down baby baby looks like weve got a match here guys! btw you have 666 posts


and whats that supposed to mean.I have 184 posts now next stop 200


----------



## fishfreaks

nm i was just kidding


----------



## guppyart

fishfreaks said:


> nm i was just kidding


I know I had guessed you where


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> hmmmmmmmmm......................calm down? whats that suppost to mean, huh??????hmmmmmmmm................................................. :-D


calm what is this calm they speak of can you tell me what it is.


----------



## baby~doll

guppyart... you have pretty eyes


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ya... you have cool eyes! Anyway... these 2 photos are better than the first one of you in the very first post of this thread...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Duh... because you stick to the FF so much


----------



## baby~doll

lol baby baby yeah... been wrapped up with stuff... have to get up a 9 leave at 9 45 go to this driving thing at school... ride around in a car for 2 hours... get home at like 12 30, take a nap cuz i stayed up to late then i wake up in time to eat and go back to bed  yeah im gonna be screwed when school starts back up in less then a month.... bleh 
but ill be on more now muahahahahaha... cant get rid of me! oh... can i be included in the world domination plans? hehe pwwwweeeeeeeeease


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> guppyart... you have pretty eyes


thank you and baby_baby glad you like my eyes.
ya I side with you max the original pic was taken by a kid who can't work cameras so these are better.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

So I'd hope that they didn't put me in Oklahoma lol Ya..  It's great to see you like the fishforums... may you be a credit to it. 
Thanks for the greeting card!


----------



## Lydia

guppyart: thats a much better picture...you have pretty eyes


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> guppyart: thats a much better picture...you have pretty eyes


cool I now know I have cool eyes 3 girls told me so and max did to.
ya its a better pic.


----------



## Lydia

lol :lol:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> 3 girls told me so and max did to.


I was the only one truely! The girls have snakes' tongues
lol jk...


----------



## guppyart

maxpayne_lhp said:


> I was the only one truely! The girls have snakes' tongues
> lol jk...


some can but most here don't at least I hope they don't.


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> lol :lol:


hey why don't you post a pic of yourself. I don't think I have ever seen 1 of you.


----------



## baby~doll

snakes tongues??? i dont get it

oh and :king::hbd:max!:cake::fun: it is your birthday right??? :-D


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> snakes tongues??? i dont get it
> 
> oh and :king::hbd:max!:cake::fun: it is your birthday right??? :-D


being spiteful, lying stuff like that is generally what snakes tongues are known for.


----------



## baby~doll

ooooooh.... haha
i still need a part in the world domination plan thingy which fish_doc doesnt know about  i wanna be included!!!! *feels left out*


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> ooooooh.... haha
> i still need a part in the world domination plan thingy which fish_doc doesnt know about  i wanna be included!!!! *feels left out*


you can be the brains behind the plan being how baby_baby is the evil laugh and I am the loyal bodyguard and well max I don't know what his part is.


----------



## baby~doll

the brains?... does that mean im the mastermind? hah i dunno if you would want me to be that, im too blonde


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> the brains?... does that mean im the mastermind? hah i dunno if you would want me to be that, im too blonde


blonde is cool and cute. and hey we would advise you on what to do.


----------



## fish_doc

Baby_Baby said:


> sure you can be in our world domination plan (just don't tell fish doc, he wouldn't understand. lol)


What do you mean I wouldnt understand? 

I want to be sec. of the inferior. Can I? Huh huh? I know how to type most the time. Oh wait, maybe that was suppose to be Sec. of the interior. Either way I think I would be good at it.


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> What do you mean I wouldnt understand?
> 
> I want to be sec. of the inferior. Can I? Huh huh? I know how to type most the time. Oh wait, maybe that was suppose to be Sec. of the interior. Either way I think I would be good at it.


aaahhhh he knows. I will have to be the loyal bodygaurd again and remove you.


----------



## fish_doc

You can remove me but I know where the hole in the fence is to get back in. LOL


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> You can remove me but I know where the hole in the fence is to get back in. LOL


I really have to fix that I guess I will send max to do that.


----------



## fish_doc

Well if your plan is to fix it, I had better not tell you that it is behind the limo over by the water tower.


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> Well if your plan is to fix it, I had better not tell you that it is behind the limo over by the water tower.


shoot I guess I will have to check all of the fence for where the hole is


----------



## baby~doll

hey everyone! hurricane dennis is supposed to be hitting us in like a day or two or something and depending on how bad it is at the time, i might be without power for a week or so, not really sure. so if i disappear then dont worry! lol... im just sitting at home sweating cuz of having no AC. hopefully we will have a generator though. well... ill talk to yall sometime after the hurricane hits, maybe a little bit before, and letcha know how it went


----------



## fish_doc

It looks like the main storm is hitting on the gulf side. I just heard that it will be a cat 3 by the time it hits land.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ok... take care! May the good be with you.


----------



## fishfreaks

well i hope the best for you guys!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Grrr... terrible, I live in Vietnam and feel like I'm under thoese hirricanes... Several hours ago it rains and the electricity is of... well if you remember that I went to the US Embassy, the night before when we all in rush to arrange the paperwork and the electrictiy went out too! lol that really freaked me out!
And then, my DSL died cause of the rain or the stupid ISp, I think! lol..... So I'll be like in home if I go to FL


----------



## fishfreaks

yeah i heard it was pretty baf, lots of rain, everyone ok??


----------



## baby~doll

well im fine lol... i think my area got it the worst... but it wasnt that bad.. im alright lol YAY!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ok cool great to hear that! dun scare me cause the cahnce I got ot FL is possible


----------



## fish_doc

I did hear there is a problem with one of the oil rigs in the gulf. But they dont know if it is structural or just a ballast problem.


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> i'm lost....so forget me


your alive its so good to see that you live still max and I where getting worried there.


----------



## Orbital

Here I am...









Some of my tanks..
75 gallon Malawi setup









55 gallon Malawi setup


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool! Welcome to the board also!


----------



## fishfreaks

whoa, your tanks are awesome! how come you say your location is ia/il? borderline??


----------



## Orbital

fishfreaks said:


> whoa, your tanks are awesome! how come you say your location is ia/il? borderline??


Thanks,

The Quad Cities is made up of cities on both sides, I'm actually in Bettendorf, IA but have lived in Davenport, IA most of my life. I can see the Mississippi river basically from where I live. :-D


----------



## baby~doll

omg thats cool... i really like your fish aquariums


----------



## baby~doll

cute pic!... i need to get some newer ones of me... lol


----------



## guppyart

you look really pretty baby_baby and so do your sisters.


----------



## baby~doll

im sweeter!  HAH! guppyart.... im sweeter then you


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> im sweeter!  HAH! guppyart.... im sweeter then you


yes you are cause you are a girl and I am an ugly basketball playing boy.


----------



## baby~doll

guppyart said:


> yes you are cause you are a girl and I am an ugly basketball playing boy.


lmao... who ever said you were ugly???? ahuh... you are very pretty guppyart! and so are your eyes


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> lmao... who ever said you were ugly???? ahuh... you are very pretty guppyart! and so are your eyes


whatever. well at least I have nice eyes so I guess that is a bonus.


----------



## baby~doll

heehee... wheres baby baby when you need her?
h.o... ill find the quote


----------



## baby~doll

Baby_Baby said:


> OM MY GOD! you look freakin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


there it is!


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> there it is!


okay one person and you so thats 2 people.


----------



## baby~doll

well... we are all that counts! so ... you arent gonna tell us that our opinions dont matter are you??? *puppy dog face*


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> well... we are all that counts! so ... you arent gonna tell us that our opinions dont matter are you??? *puppy dog face*


no but I am saying most of my town disagrees about your opinions from what I know.


----------



## baby~doll

guppyart said:


> no but I am saying most of my town disagrees about your opinions from what I know.


lol... well then your towns opinions dont count!
only mine and baby_babys


----------



## baby~doll

Orbital said:


> Here I am...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my tanks..
> 75 gallon Malawi setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 gallon Malawi setup


are you seriously 26????? cuz i thought you were like 19 or something when i first saw your picture... heehee... then i saw in your profile... i think it says 1978, and i was like WHAT?!?! heh


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> lol... well then your towns opinions dont count!
> only mine and baby_babys


okay good point


----------



## Orbital

That picture is old, it was taken when I was around 19 or 20. Alot of people still think I'm only 18 or so until I tell them how old I am. :lol: I haven't changed too much since that picture. I should get a new picture taken, but I never think of it when I'm barrowing my friends camera. I'm usually busy trying to get pictures of my new fish, plus pictures I try to take myself turn out crappy.


----------



## baby~doll

heehee... well you should take a new picture for us!!!... make us feel special... or atleast me lol, yeah i dont have a life


----------



## baby~doll

guppyart said:


> okay good point


 yep... im sure when baby_baby gets back shell make a comment about this! lol


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> yep... im sure when baby_baby gets back shell make a comment about this! lol


most likely


----------



## baby~doll

new pic of me!!! i just took it... so this is what i look like RIGHT NOW!
im tired... so ignore my tired eyes!


----------



## guppyart

you look really pretty baby~doll
and you don't look tired you have pretty eyes


----------



## fishfreaks

i like your hair!! (yea this is the chick so dont freak out haha)


----------



## baby~doll

fishfreaks said:


> i like your hair!! (yea this is the chick so dont freak out haha)


thanks!... just got it cut a couple days ago (its like half dyed and half not dyed..). im trying to get rid of the dye!!!...(it was a mistake) lol... my natural color is prettier

lmao... there is this guy at my LFS... and everytime i go in he tells me... "i like your hair... i like long blonde hair"... its a little creepy, so i take my boyfriend for protection... and so now my boyfriend makes fun of me everytime we go in there to look... lol CREEPY!!! AHHHH


----------



## baby~doll

guppyart said:


> you look really pretty baby~doll
> and you don't look tired you have pretty eyes


thanks!!! ... my eyes look like they are brown in that pic... hahah... they are BLUE THOUGH!!! thats not right... i guess thats what i get for not using the light thingy on the camera


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> lmao... there is this guy at my LFS... and everytime i go in he tells me... "i like your hair... i like long blonde hair"... its a little creepy, so i take my boyfriend for protection... and so now my boyfriend makes fun of me everytime we go in there to look... lol CREEPY!!! AHHHH


if you want you can hire me like baby_baby did for protection
baby_baby is a sith lord so I have to protect her from max the jedi


----------



## baby~doll

guppyart said:


> if you want you can hire me like baby_baby did for protection
> baby_baby is a sith lord so I have to protect her from max the jedi


you are free right?... lol... if so then ok you are hired... you are supposed to protect the master mind anyways... cause if i get captured then the whole world domination thing is ruined!


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> you are free right?... lol... if so then ok you are hired... you are supposed to protect the master mind anyways... cause if i get captured then the whole world domination thing is ruined!


ya I just run on cookies and the dark side has cookies and cake and brownies.
yep master minds are awsome even if they are blonde and blonde is cool.


----------



## baby~doll

guppyart said:


> ya I just run on cookies and the dark side has cookies and cake and brownies.
> yep master minds are awsome even if they are blonde and blonde is cool.


lol... cookies and cakes and brownies... well what about little debbies too???


----------



## baby~doll

Baby_Baby said:


> HEY!!! MAN I MISSED A LOT. first lemme say for the record guppyart you're hot so shutup. okay. moving on. baby doll and i are going to rule the world with guppyart as our bodyguard. so watch out. baby doll you're pretty. wow i guess we both are (we can use that to our advantage when we rule the world) hee hee


YAY!!! lol... we need to start making a plan sometime... or else no one will ever take us seriously  and guppyart will just be eating cookies and getting fat! then he wont be able to move and protect us and then we will get captured and he will STILL BE EATING COOKIES!!! no more cookies for guppyart


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> HEY!!! MAN I MISSED A LOT. first lemme say for the record guppyart you're hot so shutup. okay. moving on. baby doll and i are going to rule the world with guppyart as our bodyguard. so watch out. baby doll you're pretty. wow i guess we both are (we can use that to our advantage when we rule the world) hee hee


yep I can take anyone with my height and force powers.
so you are all safe.

well what about little debbies too
what are those?


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> YAY!!! lol... we need to start making a plan sometime... or else no one will ever take us seriously  and guppyart will just be eating cookies and getting fat! then he wont be able to move and protect us and then we will get captured and he will STILL BE EATING COOKIES!!! no more cookies for guppyart


don't worry I have a fast metabolism and I work out and play basketball everyday so I can't get fat.
So give me cookies


----------



## baby~doll

guppyart said:


> yep I can take anyone with my height and force powers.
> so you are all safe.
> 
> well what about little debbies too
> what are those?


you dont know what little debbies are?... its like a company... they make fudge rounds, nutty bars, brownies, agh! i cant think of other sruff... oatmeal cream pies... little snacks like that... lol
i dunno... we have them all over the place where i live

[edit]
[[lmao baby_baby... we both started with the same sentence HAHaHA]]


----------



## baby~doll

guppyart said:


> don't worry I have a fast metabolism and I work out and play basketball everyday so I can't get fat.
> So give me cookies


ok... heres your first payment... ((dont ask me what the green things are))


----------



## baby~doll

Baby_Baby said:


> Swiss Cake Rolls!!!!!!! Those Are My Fav


OMG! yeah those are great


----------



## guppyart

I bet the green things are smarties.
I like my first payment now start schemeing and taking over the world while I eat.
cookie monster is my hero


----------



## baby~doll

i almost sent a pic of cookie monster... and i woulda said he ate all the cookies i was supposed to give you... lol... but the website wouldnt lemme on it or something... some kinda block thing LOL


----------



## baby~doll

Baby_Baby said:


> hm.....pretty people haters


huh???? im lost... who hates us? lol


----------



## baby~doll

up i found him! but he ate the rest of your cookies... lol


----------



## baby~doll

Baby_Baby said:


> the website people who wouldn't let you on (well the website, anyway)


OOOOOO lol... yeah that wasnt fair!  lol


----------



## Orbital

Hostess > Little debbies

Ho ho's, ding dongs, and cup cakes. Mmmm. Drools


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> up i found him! but he ate the rest of your cookies... lol


nnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
MY COOKIES I AM GOING TO KILL HIM.


----------



## baby~doll

Orbital said:


> Hostess > Little debbies
> 
> Ho ho's, ding dongs, and cup cakes. Mmmm. Drools



lol.... i like both... little debbies came to my mind first tho cuz i was eating a fudge round... lol

i forget what ho hos are heehee


----------



## baby~doll

guppyart said:


> nnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> MY COOKIES I AM GOING TO KILL HIM.


ill get you more... itll be ok... be nice to cookie monster... he suffers from the same cookie craving disorder you do


----------



## baby~doll

Baby_Baby said:


> lets form an angry mob



YAY! but me and you isnt a very big angry mob... lol, and what would we do?... sit at our computer and yell at the website??? YAY!!! lets do it... oh i forget which website it was... lmao


----------



## Orbital

baby~doll said:


> lol.... i like both... little debbies came to my mind first tho cuz i was eating a fudge round... lol
> 
> i forget what ho hos are heehee


Ho hos = swiss cake rolls pretty much.


----------



## baby~doll

Orbital said:


> Ho hos = swiss cake rolls pretty much.


lol... i dont think ive ever had one... does hostess make coffee cakes??? or is that another company


----------



## fishfreaks

haha hey now thats not fair im the KookieMunzta!


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> ill get you more... itll be ok... be nice to cookie monster... he suffers from the same cookie craving disorder you do


okay cookies make me happy


----------



## baby~doll

fishfreaks said:


> haha hey now thats not fair im the KookieMunzta!


haha well you arent in our world domination plan... so no cookies for you!!


----------



## fishfreaks

oh ok i see how it is. u didnt even bother to ask.....


----------



## fish_doc

Darn, I knew I should not have stopped here. 

Off to the kitchen again.


----------



## guppyart

fishfreaks said:


> oh ok i see how it is. u didnt even bother to ask.....


I get cookies it awsome


----------



## baby~doll

lol... haaahaaa!!! omg, ok im hyper and tired at the same time


----------



## fish_doc

That is what you get for eating too much sugar.


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> lol... haaahaaa!!! omg, ok im hyper and tired at the same time


thats the best way to be.


----------



## baby~doll

fish_doc said:


> That is what you get for eating too much sugar.


 i only had a fudgeround and chocolate milk!!! and a can of cream soda!

ok maybe that is a bunch of sugar,,, or is it??? i dunno


----------



## Lydia

guppyart said:


> okay one person and you so thats 2 people.



and what am i? just a spot on the wall? i told you your eyes are pretty too!! and i still think they are!


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> That is what you get for eating too much sugar.


sugar is healthy I think


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> and what am i? just a spot on the wall? i told you your eyes are pretty too!! and i still think they are!


okay so now 3 people.


----------



## Lydia

baby~doll said:


> thanks!... just got it cut a couple days ago (its like half dyed and half not dyed..). im trying to get rid of the dye!!!...(it was a mistake) lol... my natural color is prettier
> 
> lmao... there is this guy at my LFS... and everytime i go in he tells me... "i like your hair... i like long blonde hair"... its a little creepy, so i take my boyfriend for protection... and so now my boyfriend makes fun of me everytime we go in there to look... lol CREEPY!!! AHHHH



yah your hair is pretty....i wish i could get mine to lay flat like that, lol....mine is curly and sometimes a pain in the butt

haha that must suck....the guy at my lfs always hits on me and ALWAYS ask me what size tank i have and what fish are in it....hes asked me a lot of times....thats a good idea though to bring a guy in


----------



## fish_doc

Maybe you need to top it off with some jolt cola or mt. dew 
That will give you the push to make it through the night.


----------



## Lydia

lol fish_doc


hey can i be in the world domination plan too? please? lol jk


----------



## fishfreaks

whats a fudgeround?


----------



## baby~doll

fishfreaks said:


> whats a fudgeround?


a fudge round... its a little debbie, dunno how to describe it


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> lol fish_doc
> 
> 
> hey can i be in the world domination plan too? please? lol jk


talk to the baby group they are the head planners


----------



## Lydia

haha lol....i think they need more brains anyways since baby_doll is blond....jk!


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> haha lol....i think they need more brains anyways since baby_doll is blond....jk!


hey hair colour matters not just the brains


----------



## fish_doc

> hey hair colour matters not just the brains


The bleach effects the brain cells.


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> The bleach effects the brain cells.


thats why I have never died my hair ever and she looks like a natural blonde


----------



## baby~doll

guppyart said:


> thats why I have never died my hair ever and she looks like a natural blonde


lol!!! my roots are natural...im growing it out, but i am a natural blonde =P


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> lol!!! my roots are natural...im growing it out, but i am a natural blonde =P


thats cool


----------



## baby~doll

hmmm im bored


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> hmmm im bored


same here.
I can't go work out cause my pass card isn't working ggrrrrrr and I need to work out so I can vent frustration


----------



## Lydia

that sucks for you....i almost wish i had extra time....i have to leave for work soon.....oh well

heres a blond joke for ya....although most of you have probably already heard it

how do you drown a blond?

put a scratch and sniff sticker on the bottom of the pool

hehehehe....ok so it was a stupid joke....what can i say though....im tired...lol


----------



## guppyart

patience is a virtue cool I never knew that.
I have no patience anyways


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> lol, gupp gupp


I am also a good entertainer plus bodygaurd


----------



## baby~doll

who were you entertaining????
i wanna be entertained!!!


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> who were you entertaining????
> i wanna be entertained!!!


umm I can't tell blonde jokes cause those are wrong and your blonde.
umm I don't really know any good jokes sorry


----------



## baby~doll

Baby_Baby said:


> hey baby doll. hows the uh domination plan comin along? do we have enough little debbies to live off of for our domination?


well we did before hurricane dennis hit.... then me and my family ate them all
sooooo... we need someone to get us some food... LOL


----------



## baby~doll

Baby_Baby said:


> what do you call ccheese that isn't yours? (if you know this, gupp, don't answer)


ummm... i hav no idea


----------



## baby~doll

Baby_Baby said:


> Nacho Cheese!!!! Get It?


ahhh.... lol thats funny.. yeah i get it


----------



## guppyart

yayayayayayayayayayaya I love talking


----------



## baby~doll

i dont have msn... i can get it tho if you want me to... how do i get it????


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> i dont have msn... i can get it tho if you want me to... how do i get it????


type in msn.com and then click on the link messenger and then download it for free.


----------



## baby~doll

guppyart said:


> type in msn.com and then click on the link messenger and then download it for free.


ok... working on it!!!!


----------



## baby~doll

Baby_Baby said:


> don't hurt yourself, blondie


haahaa... ok ive got it now! took me long enough to figure it out... agh!
but baby baby you know my msn name thingy... heeeheee


----------



## baby~doll

Baby_Baby said:


> uh. what is it? hurry guppy doesn't have much time


lol... its in my profile... hes already messaged me...


----------



## guppyart

baby~doll said:


> lol... its in my profile... hes already messaged me...


yep I am the first person to message her


----------



## Lydia

yah but now this forum is dead around here....

i suppose i could work instead of sit at the computer though, huh


----------



## baby~doll

Lydia said:


> yah but now this forum is dead around here....
> 
> i suppose i could work instead of sit at the computer though, huh


its not dead lydia!!!! im here!!!!!!!! YAY!


----------



## baby~doll

this is the newest picture of max... ((photography done by baby_baby))


----------



## guppyart

hahahahah funny


----------



## fish_doc

OOh, I know what its called. Its Nacho cheese. I remember this. I dont need mice meds. Doh to late. But my short term memory is good see. I just proved it.


----------



## baby~doll

hey... maybe the members of FF can be our army!!! thats not a bad idea at all... *pats self on back*


----------



## fish_doc

World domination. Sure. Ill bring my hoveround so I can keep up. LOL

If you have a army can I be *General Confusion*?


----------



## baby~doll

fish_doc said:


> World domination. Sure. Ill bring my hoveround so I can keep up. LOL
> 
> If you have a army can I be *General Confusion*?


well if you are going to confuse our army and make them go to the wrong place then thatll mess up the whole plan!


----------



## fishfreaks

fish_doc said:


> The bleach effects the brain cells.


hahahaha you beat me to it fish doc.


----------



## fish_doc

> well if you are going to confuse our army and make them go to the wrong place then thatll mess up the whole plan!


The confusion is what we will do to the enemy.


----------



## fish_doc

Wooo hoooo. I feel young again.


----------



## baby~doll

fish_doc said:


> Wooo hoooo. I feel young again.


lol... youre crazy


----------

